# Has anyone tried wine jelly ?



## NSwiner (Jul 3, 2010)

When we were at the winery last weekend I bought White wine jelly (they had red also ) .It's made of Jost eagle tree muscat wine , sugar & pectin but it doesn't have that yucky musty taste muscat usually has ,it's so good . It's expensive $4.50 for 110 ml but it's a nice treat .


----------



## arcticsid (Jul 3, 2010)

YES Darlene, that has been mentioned in here a few times. I dont know if I can find the particular thread but that is an easy one to answer.

Take your favorite wine, add enough dissolved sugar to get it sweet and add the pectin powder, according to the directions on the package. That simple.

Next question? LOL

It will work, I had some wine jelly a couple years ago and it was pretty darn good. Obviously different wines will give you different reults, and the alcohol will burn off, because you will need to get the liquid(wine) boiling.

Seems to me Allie was talking about this a while back.

Personally, I wouldnt waste the wine. Maybe add something else to it, like your favorite juice, but wine jelly is 100% possible.


----------



## cpfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Here's a wine jelly recipe that we have used several times (and I have re-posted on the various forums several times). As always, my thanks to John Y, way back in 2003. Note the recipe calls for Certoliguid. We have had no problems when using Certo liquid, but when we used an alternate liquid pectin, the jelly did not set.

We have made it with white wine, and red wine, but mostly with Orchard Breezin' Blackerry Merlot.

Steve



> Wine Jelly 11/13/2003 9:17:31 PM
> Author : John Y.
> OK so you like wine.That means you probably enjoy a little jelly on a cracker now and then. I had been searching my cookbooks looking for a recipe for a wine jelly that was not boiled when this one surfaced. You need a double boiler. Get a good amount of water in the bottom of the boiler boiling briskly. Add to the top 2 cups of your chosen wine and 3 cups of sugar. Heat this mixture until the sugar is completely dissolved (about 3-4 minutes). Then remove the double boiler from the heat source leaving the wine/sugar mixture over the hot water. Immediately add 1/2 package of Certo liquid (1 pouch) and stir thoroughly. Pour into 4 sterilized 1 cup size mason jars and seal. This jelly is excellent with all the taste and wallop of the original wine. I tried two batches, one with a sweet sherry and the other was an amarone. Definitely a ``Do Again``


----------



## NSwiner (Jul 4, 2010)

Well i wasn't thinking about making any but now that you showed me how easy it is I might try it with the Island Mist Pomegranate Zinfandel . Sounds like a good one . Troy don't know why i didn't think to search here to see if it had been talked about before but knowing this bunch i should have know you guys were all over it


----------



## JohnT (Jul 14, 2010)

My wife makes wine jelly for the Chester Garden Club's craft fair. 

We find that the red wines "jell - up" better than white wines. 

It is amazing how the jelly (with all of that sugar added) tastes so much like grape juice.


----------

